# Avtex TV 12 volt supply



## onabike (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just bought a new motorhome which has a small Avtex TV installed. It has a 240/12v power supply but no 12 volt lead to use whilst not on hook-up, Avtex distributors want nearly £30 for one of these!!! Anyone know of a more reasonably priced alternative please?


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

We also bought one of these, my husband accused me of throwing away the box with the lead in, but I knew I had checked the box first. I phoned Avtex and pleaded my stupidity and they sent me one FOC!!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you will find that although you can get leads with the same tv connector the wiring of the pins is different. I bought a kit connector and carefully wired it up and assembled it only to find it still didn't go fully home in the avtex socket because of the moulding.

So you will either have to go for the Avtex lead or cut the one you have and have it permanently on the 12v supply. Even that is a bit difficult as it is a coaxial power cable.

Kev


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Give Avtex a call.
I did because the one that came with mine had a poor fitting plug.
They just sent me out a new one FOC
Never ask me to return the original one.

Boomba


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I have just bought a new motorhome which has a small Avtex TV installed. It has a 240/12v power supply but no 12 volt lead to use whilst not on hook-up,


If I were you I'd have a word with your m/home supplier.

Strange to have a mains lead with it and not 12v. Assuming you've paid many 1000's for the vehicle the least they could do is provide the proper leads for the tv they included


----------



## onabike (Aug 24, 2009)

Telbell said:


> > I have just bought a new motorhome which has a small Avtex TV installed. It has a 240/12v power supply but no 12 volt lead to use whilst not on hook-up,
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd have a word with your m/home supplier.
> ...


Private puchase .....


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

It's the same size as many portable dvd players, if you measure / find out the size of the plug you can get one on ebay. We got ours for £3 but I'm afraid I can't remember the mm of the tip .


----------

